# brushless motors



## getback51 (Jan 9, 2009)

whats every body useing for brushless motor dyno


----------



## race71 (Oct 20, 2010)

The McPappy you can see HERE on his web site


----------



## getback51 (Jan 9, 2009)

*dyno*

what want to dyno the motor not the hole car


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

extreme. Part number BMC-01. Or you can find a used Fantom dyno. the extreme works great I believe there like 50 bucks hobbyparts have then for 59.00


----------

